# TPO, TSI, and Thyroglobulin - cancer?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

is that true? to have all present may mean cancer? my ultrasound showed nothing but a milldly enlarged right lobe. no nodules what so ever.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, not necessarily. Some people with cancer have labs that show those items, some don't. Some people with cancer have completely normal labs, some don't.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

thank you octavia.

did you have tsi antibodies as well?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No...my labs were normal. My only symptoms were general fatigue and voice pain (with some funky swallowing now and then), and I had a visible golf ball protruding from my neck. (Okay, not quite a golf ball...more like a large marble...but quite visible.)


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

do you think thyroid replacement wouldnt help someone who had tpo, tg, and tsi antibodies? i have all 3. TPO is the highest and my tsi last time i checked was really low at 49


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just like Octavia said, sometimes yes...sometimes no.

I had all three and had cancer. I could not tolerate synthroid prior to surgery. I presume the TSI was to blame, but can't say that for sure.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

smelliebellie said:


> do you think thyroid replacement wouldnt help someone who had tpo, tg, and tsi antibodies? i have all 3. TPO is the highest and my tsi last time i checked was really low at 49


Depends. Every case is so individual. Like you, I also have TPO Ab, TG Ab, and a low-level TSI. No doctor has ever latched onto the thyrotoxicosis suggestion, despite my labs. As you know, finding a doc to properly interpret any of this stuff is frustrating, let alone treating it.

Regarding your question: my humble understanding from hanging around here and doing some reading (along with personal experience) is that the thyroid medication that works for Person A may not work for Person B. Not only do you need to find out what your body prefers and tolerates well, but also the optimal dose. So Synthroid may work great for you, or you may need something like Levoxyl, or even T4 + T3 combo treatment.

More importantly, IMHO, is to find the reason _why_ your immune system is going into overdrive. Is it a food allergy, environmental allergy, Celiac disease, or gluten sensitivity? Is there some underlying virus, bacteria or hidden infection? Could Candida or GI tract issues be affecting absorption? Is there another disease or major medical issue present? Do you take in the proper nutrition and stay active? Are essential vitamins at good levels? Is there major stress in your life that can be reduced? Are hormone levels such as testosterone and estrogen looking good? Likewise, are adrenals functioning properly?

If you can address those issues it should help _greatly_ with calming everything else down. Just my $0.02.


----------

